# where are you alan massengale?!



## DANNY

god damn jim hill is aweful with james worthy
the dude doesnt know how to take a joke from worthy
send his *** back to CBS. you know he wants to go back with his "you're watching laker basketball on CBS" bloopers

i miss alan and jim shooting mini basketballs at the half


----------



## Basel

Yeah, I usually dread the halftime when watching Lakers broadcasts. So boring.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

For reals. Watching Hill is as exciting as watching grass grow.


----------



## Cris

Personally, I think most laker broadcasts have gone down the ******


----------



## DaRizzle

Tivo is the greatest thing ever!


----------



## afobisme

did he leave or was he fired?


----------



## DaRizzle

QE said:


> Alan now has a worldwide audience on "The Big Daddy Sports Show with Alan Massengale" you can find him at www.livevideo.com/bigdaddysports last night he had Boxing's #1 trainer Freddie Roach on his show. He will be featuring your favorite sports guests. The best part about Alan's show "Big Daddy Sports" is that the viewers can be a part of his show with their webcams if they have one or they can text in questions for him and his guests. He will be taking his show on the road to the fights in Las Vegas and other great sporting events.
> 
> Log on and subscribe to his show there will be lots of great contests and give-a-ways!
> 
> www.livevideo.com/bigdaddysports


How incredibly unexciting


----------



## DANNY

where the **** are you alan masengale

bring back the mini basketballs!!!!


----------



## Thedmo

DANNY said:


> god damn jim hill is aweful with james worthy
> the dude doesnt know how to take a joke from worthy
> send his *** back to CBS. you know he wants to go back with his "you're watching laker basketball on CBS" bloopers
> 
> i miss alan and jim shooting mini basketballs at the half


No lie! 

Awful is the word.


----------

